

An Introduction to Lomography - Garbage
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2011/05/an-introduction-to-lomography/

======
ramynassar
There is a great analog 35mm fisheye camera you can pick up for about $25. I
just got one and loved the results (<http://www.ramynassar.com/2011/04/28/my-
new-camera/>). Great tutorials in that link, can't wait to go through some of
them...

